# CM4DX Camcorder Fix?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there a fix for the camcorder yet? I have the fix for the camera.

God im just firing out these threads!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

haha. not that i know of at this moment...but maybe someone else has an answer for u


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Grrrr im hungry for my HD video


----------

